# bad transport type for postfix+amavis[solved]

## concord

I installed a mail server with postfix and amavis. when I try to sent a mail. /var/log/messages log file told me:

bad transport type: smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

Then I commented the sentence: -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200 and sent the mail again. log file told me:

bad transport type: content_filter=

So, what shall I do?

Thanks!

----------

## magic919

Have a look down the bottom part of master.cf.  Depending how you are using amavisd-new you'll have something like

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd 

  -o content_filter=amavisd-new

perhaps.  And then the content filter gets defined lower down.  You could paste those bits here if you are unsure.

----------

## concord

 *magic919 wrote:*   

> Have a look down the bottom part of master.cf.  Depending how you are using amavisd-new you'll have something like
> 
> smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd 
> 
>   -o content_filter=amavisd-new
> ...

 

Thanks! solved!

But tail -f -n 200 /etc/log/message as follows:

Jan 19 21:30:05 ibm postfix/master[7819]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 7841 exit status 1

Jan 19 21:30:05 ibm postfix/master[7819]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling

Jan 19 21:31:05 ibm postfix/smtp[7843]: fatal: invalid option: ?

and nano -w /etc/postfix/master.cf as following:

#

# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format

# of the file, see the Postfix master(5) manual page.

#

# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -vv

#submission inet n      -       n       -       -       smtpd

#       -o smtpd_etrn_restrictions=reject

#       -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

#smtps    inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#submission   inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_etrn_restrictions=reject

#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

#       -o fallback_relay=

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

#

# ====================================================================

# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual

# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.

#

# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe( :Cool:  delivery

# agent.  See the pipe( :Cool:  man page for information about ${recipient}

# and other message envelope options.

 ====================================================================

#

# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.

# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1

#

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#

# The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.

#

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

#

# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.

#

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

#

# Other external delivery methods.

#

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

smtp-amavis unix - - n - 2 smtp

     -O smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - n - - smtpd

     -o content_filter=amavisd-new

     -o local_recipient_maps=

     -o relay_recipient_maps=

     -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

     -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

     -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject

     -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

     -o mynetworks_style=host

     -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

     -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0

pre-cleanup unix n - n - 0 cleanup

     -o virtual_alia_maps=

     -o canonical_maps=

     -o sender_canonical_maps=

     -o recipient_canonical_maps=

     -o masquerade_domains=

cleanup unix n - n - 0 cleanup

     -o mime_header_checks=

     -o nested_header_checks=

     -o body_checks=

     -o header_checks=

smtp inet n - n - - smtpd

     -o cleanup_service_name=pre-cleanup

pickup fifo n - n 60 1 pickup

     -o cleanup_service_name=pre-cleamup

Are there any problem in my configuration?

Regards!

----------

## magic919

 *Quote:*   

> smtp-amavis unix - - n - 2 smtp
> 
> -O smtp_data_done_timeout=1200 

 

Should be 

```
smtp-amavis unix - - n - 2 smtp

  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200 

  -o disable_dns_lookups=yes

```

This bit

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - n - - smtpd
> 
> -o content_filter=amavisd-new
> 
> -o local_recipient_maps=
> ...

 

Should be 

```

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - n - - smtpd

-o content_filter=

-o local_recipient_maps=

-o relay_recipient_maps=

-o smtpd_restriction_classes=

-o smtpd_client_restrictions=

-o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

-o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

-o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks, reject

-o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

-o mynetworks_style=host

-o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

-o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0 

```

 you should have 

```
content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024 in main.cf
```

----------

## concord

Dear magic919:

Thanks so much.  Solved.

----------

